# [solved] cifs-utils unmet requirements? still?

## Schnulli

running a emerge --update --deep --newuse world ends up in....

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-fs/cifs-utils" has unmet requirements.

- net-fs/cifs-utils-6.1::gentoo USE="acl caps caps-ng -ads -creds -upcall"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    acl? ( upcall )

(dependency required by "net-fs/samba-3.6.18[client]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-misc/mc-4.8.10[samba]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

SOLVED

got the reason.....

double slottet >> libpng::0

solution:

emerge --unmerge libpng && emerge libpng

you should check if some other will be removed when unmerging libpng and reinstall

regardsLast edited by Schnulli on Sat Sep 21, 2013 11:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DawgG

so what's your question?

```
The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

acl? ( upcall )
```

so if you want acl you also need upcall for cifs-utils (and maybe some others).

pass the config you want to the emerge-command or, better, write it to package.use.

btw, it is NOT a good idea to run 

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

only install updates you need and keep your (local) useflags in package.use to avoid situations like this.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Schnulli

emerge cifs-utils ends up in the same:

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-fs/cifs-utils

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "cifs-utils" has unmet requirements.

- net-fs/cifs-utils-6.1::gentoo USE="acl caps caps-ng -ads -creds -upcall"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    acl? ( upcall )

----------

## DawgG

this:

 *Quote:*   

> The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> 
> acl? ( upcall )

 

means that if you want the acl-useflag then upcall is also required. you ARE certain that you need the acl-useflag?

```
USE="acl upcall" emerge -pv1 net-fs/cifs-utils
```

if you don't need it:

```
USE="-acl -upcall" emerge -pv1 net-fs/cifs-utils
```

should do it.

if there is another pkg that has this as its dep and which you did not intentionally set but use as default because of 

```
emerge -ND world
```

 you might be pulling in a lot of unintended/unwanted deps.

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Schnulli

Hi DAG, ACL benötige ich natürlich nicht "unbedingt"

selbst mit den USE Flags klemmt das mal wieder ^^ nuja, wird schon.

and in english

Hi DAG, i dont need ACL

even with the use flags it dosn work, well, with a few time this will be solved also then  :Wink: 

cheers

----------

## Hu

 *DawgG wrote:*   

> btw, it is NOT a good idea to run 
> 
> ```
> emerge --update --deep --newuse world
> ```
> ...

 Why not?  How does he know whether he needs an update if he never looks at the full list of available updates?  How do you decide whether an update is necessary if you want all security fixes, given that the GLSA project falls behind sometimes?

 *DawgG wrote:*   

> if you don't need it:
> 
> ```
> USE="-acl -upcall" emerge -pv1 net-fs/cifs-utils
> ```
> ...

 Although this is fine for testing, it should never be advocated for installing a package, since the environment USE flag is not recorded, so the next rebuild will switch back to the saved values.

----------

## Schnulli

got the reason..... 

double slottet >> libpng::0

solution:

emerge --unmerge libpng && emerge libpng

you should check if some other will be removed when unmerging libpng and reinstall 

regards

----------

